# Single conductor 1000mcm



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys. 

Looks like I may have to do some work and change out an 1200amp cdp fed from 800a fuses with 1000mcm single conductor feeds. 

I've got most things figured. But the cable has created a quandary for me. It's really old "teck" cable. It has a solid outer jacket with no concentric bond inside the jacket. It's not twisted aluminum jacket, it's literally like a big outer tube the whole way. How in the hell do I remove the out jacket, and can I use standard teck connectors on this? I figured is have to run a bonding conductor anyways, but the cable has me confused.

Thanks


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

The cable is RA90 which has a continuous aluminum armour that is permitted to be used as the bonding conductor. You're going to be running a separate bonding conductor anyway because it's a single conductor installation though.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Yes thatbis correct another 4/0 will be pulled,but what's the proper procedure to cut this cable in Safely?


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

I've generally cut it carefully with a hacksaw. The old-timers mentioned something about never trying to use a plumbers tubing cutter on it. 

Always used special RA90 connectors on it.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

I have heard of a special tool like a spam key or a can opener, that can be used, but not having ever seen it, I am not sure what to call it. I do remember that it peeled off like pulling out a piece of MC though. The version I saw was a copper clad (solid center and shield) 750MCM. Looked like water pipes going into a panel.


----------

